# BigValueInc - Ad claim of Canon USA Warranty is blatant lie, buyers beware!



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

CR recently ran a tip about Canon EOS 5D Mark III Body $2499. Go to the eBay link and the ad clearly states at the top for all to see "Canon USA Warranty" which is in fact a blatant lie. 

I called Canon and asked them specifically about their warranty policy after reading their written legal warranty description. Despite the legal language not including a single mention of "authorized dealer", their stated policy is that they do not honor warranty on any item not purchased from an "authorized dealer", reasoning that non-authorized dealers are considered the "first purchaser", not the "reseller". According to Canon, that makes the buyer from BigValueInc the second buyer of a used camera. Yet the BigValueInc ad prominently lists it as "New" with "Canon USA Warranty".

BigValueInc is not on Canon's list of authoized dealers. In fact BigValueInc even states in their "about us" section that they are not an authorized dealer.

Yet there it is right at the top for all to see "Canon USA Warranty" and "New". Both of which are in fact a blatant lies.

It's also interesting that eBay is looking the other way on this matter.

I almost bit on one of these for $2886 after missing out on the $2499 deal...glad I looked into it closer...and felt this info was worth sharing.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 27, 2012)

I purchased one for 2499$ and I've also purchased a 24-105L from them as well.The 24-105L was perfect, no issues. 

Even If i were to stab my 5D3 sensor with a screw driver and send it in to be repaired, It'd still be cheaper than buying a 5D3 retail at that insane 2499$ price tag.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a risk people willing to take to save money. This is perfect sample how "YOU" show your support to street activities. It's sad to see, but it's reality


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I purchased one for 2499$ and I've also purchased a 24-105L from them as well.The 24-105L was perfect, no issues.
> 
> Even If i were to stab my 5D3 sensor with a screw driver and send it in to be repaired, It'd still be cheaper than buying a 5D3 retail at that insane 2499$ price tag.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Oh, I'd agree $2499 is a good price based on what retail is. They sold 500 units at $2499. And if they would have properly labeled them as grey market they would have still sold 500 units at that price. Everyone would have reasoned as you did and said to heck with the warranty.

But it is not such a good deal at $2900. Yet they propogate the lies and eBay looks the other direction.


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> It's a risk people willing to take to save money. This is perfect sample how "YOU" show your support to street activities. It's sad to see, but it's reality



How so??? I saw a price, I did the research and found the lies, and I did not buy it. Plus I had the decency to pass on the information.


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Your warranty is through BigValueInc, not Canon USA. Their wording is incorrect, however they're a very solid seller. I think this would be an issue if the warranty was 2-3 years, but it's for one. In my experience, this camera is rock solid as far as reliability. If the camera does break, you have to send it to them, not to Canon USA. Although, I'm willing to wager you'd still get a warranty repair most of the time on the camera with a receipt from BigValueInc.
> 
> Going by the 5D Mark IIs we rent, the most expensive repair is about $300 bucks if a piece of electronics goes. We have yet to fix a 5D mark III, but I imagine they'd be about the same.
> 
> My 2cents.



[edit] OK, so I did more research:

From their "about" page: "We offer a one-year in-house warranty on imported goods at a nominal cost."

From their eBay ad: "Add warranty from $299.99"

Current BVI price $2886 plus $299 warranty equals $3185. Meanwhile B&H has it for $3299 including $146 of extra _useable_ accessories equals $3153 for the body. So where is the "good deal" at BigValueInc??

Sorry, but it is total BS in my book for them to post claims about warranty that are patently untrue. They'd lose their behinds if a class action were filed. LOL, I'm not going to do it since I didn't buy from them, but obviously their legal counsel didn't come from an Ivy League school...


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 27, 2012)

skitron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a risk people willing to take to save money. This is perfect sample how "YOU" show your support to street activities. It's sad to see, but it's reality
> ...



Just my thoughts on buyers bought the cameras from them


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I can understand your sentiment.

My personal opinion is that grey market is not really a bad thing as long as it is clearly stated that is what the product is. 

My problem is when a seller like BigValueInc engages in deceptive trade practice, which is illegal in the US, and eBay looks the other way.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 27, 2012)

it seems recently the forum has degraded into countless threads about warrantee this and warrantee that. i guess it's at least different than the usual "should I move to Nikon", "screw you canon I'm not buying a (insert newly announced product) unless it's 40% cheaper...so I'm moving to Nikon", and "Canon is dead because DxO says their sensor doesn't produce a million bits of dr...and I'm moving to Nikon"

So with that in mind, screw you canon for your authorized dealer warrantee stance...I'm moving to Nikon


----------



## bikerbrub (Nov 27, 2012)

I purchaced a 24-105mm from them. The lens was in perfect condition with the case. They were also upfront about their warranty in my case. I would rather spent $799 for a new lens with their warranty than purchace a used one with no wanrranty. I would recommend purchacing from them if the price is right.


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

robbymack said:


> it seems recently the forum has degraded into countless threads about warrantee this and warrantee that.



This thread is about deceptive trade practices. It just happens to be the deception is with respect to warranty is all. I actually don't have a problem with Canon's stance on the issue.


----------



## Mendolera (Nov 27, 2012)

Agreed its somewhat deceptive by stating Canon USA Warranty when its not...
I totally understand anyone hesitant to by from them but IMO I was lucky to score one at the $2499 price for these reasons.


They have a 99%+ rating on eBay. 
They have a 30 day full refund return policy if anything is defective so that was some reassurance for me. Usually if something is defective it will be in the first month.
Canons warranty is only good for a year as it is so at the end of that year, it also not warranted and cameras are the same (Understand if your CPS it might be different). On refurbs its only 90 days..
You can buy a three year square trade warranty for couple hundred and still be at around 2700 (considering)
No sales tax for me in NY 



I know of others that have gotten their stuff fixed through Canon buying from other non-authorized dealers though wouldn't count on it with MAP pricing


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2012)

There are plenty of threads on CR and other forums about unauthorized sellers, and the fact that Canon will tell you that they do not warranty them.
A new camera means its unused and unopened, It does not imply that the seller is a authorized seller. The fact that it contains a USA warranty card merely shows it was made for the US market.
They should not list it as having a Canon USA warranty. 
I haven't actually heard of anyone who was refused USA warranty service as long as they registered it when they received it. In Canada, they seem to be tougher about it, and Canon USA may also start actually refusing them at any time rather than just threatening to.

It was a birthday / christmas gift from your rich grandma who did not include the warranty card wasn't it.


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

Mendolera said:


> Agreed its somewhat deceptive by stating Canon USA Warranty when its not...
> I totally understand anyone hesitant to by from them but IMO I was lucky to score one at the $2499 price...



I agree it was a good price even with no warranty. The thing that was so goofy about them making the false claim it had a Canon USA warranty is that at the $2499 price point, I would buy the camera AND their $300 warranty if the deal were clearly labeled as grey market. And since that equates to a little over 10% discount over retail of $3200 I guarantee they would have still sold out PLUS sold a bunch of warranties.

But at the current $2900 plus $300 for the warranty plus the deceptive trade practice, when I can buy from a top tier reseller for the same price, BigValueInc is a complete AVOID in my book... And meanwhile a bunch of unsuspecting poor saps are going to buy from them thinking they're saving a few bucks and have Canon tell them to take a hike if it breaks...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2012)

skitron said:


> Mendolera said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed its somewhat deceptive by stating Canon USA Warranty when its not...
> ...


 
They are not gray market bodies (as being imported from another country). They are USA models which were bought from a Authorized Dealer either because the dealer was pinched for cash, as many now are, or in a under the table deal to increase the sales volume of the authorized dealer so that he meets sales targets necessary to earn a incentive.
Both the buyer, the authorized dealer, and the customer are winners. Canon also sells a few more cameras and keeps workers employeed in Japan. Its hard to identify a loser.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry but I think you are all incorrect.

No where do I find in Canon's warranty that it will not warranty an item from an unauthorized reseller.
There are benifits of buying an item form an authorized seller, but it doesn't have anything to do with the enforcment of the warranty;

An quote from the 5D III's warranty;

"Canon U.S.A., Inc. and Canon Canada Inc. (collectively "Canon") warrant to the original end-user purchaser, when delivered in new condition in its original container"

A reseller that is not authorized is not the end user, and the warranty does not end or start with him. He would not meet the legal definition of the end user.

Here is the warranty link, I am at work now so couldn't go over it with a fine tooth comb but I find nothing that limits this;

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#ServiceAndSupport

If there is other information about Canon not honoring a warranty from an unauthorized reseller then please provide it. I do mean printed material released from Canon, not forum hear say.


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

> Both the buyer, the authorized dealer, and the customer are winners. Canon also sells a few more cameras and keeps workers employeed in Japan. Its hard to identify a loser.



Not if you do the math:

BigValueInc current price = $2886 + $299 for 1yr warranty = $3185 for body plus warranty from a proven offender of deceptive trade practice laws.

Meanwhile B&H has $3299 for body plus warranty plus $146 of _useable_ accessories = $3153 from a proven legit dealer. Adorama has a similar deal.

And whoever didn't get the several hour only "special deal" is hosed when they bought thinking they got a Canon USA Warranty and their camera breaks...

All just my opinion of course....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2012)

PackLight said:


> Sorry but I think you are all incorrect.
> 
> No where do I find in Canon's warranty that it will not warranty an item from an unauthorized reseller.
> There are benifits of buying an item form an authorized seller, but it doesn't have anything to do with the enforcment of the warranty;
> ...


Did you read the original post? He called Canon and they consider Big Value to be the original buyer. Canon is the one who intreprets their contract and decides if it qualifies for service. 

You might spend $250,000 in a law suit in a attempt to prove your point, but most people wouldn't want to spend $300, since they can buy a warranty for that.


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

PackLight said:


> If there is other information about Canon not honoring a warranty from an unauthorized reseller then please provide it. I do mean printed material released from Canon, not forum hear say.



The language refers to the "original end user". I called Canon a few hours ago and specifically asked them about this situation and they told me it is a used camera as far as warranty goes because they consider BVI to be the "original end user" since they are not an authorized dealer. The number is toll free and they answer pretty quickly if you want to call them.

Again, I have no issue with Canon on this.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 27, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> PackLight said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I think you are all incorrect.
> ...



Yes and he didn't say the word "end user" did he.

He called Canon, he didn't send an item in for service. He was told something. Show me it in writing.
I have read just as many reports that Canon honors the warranty claims of items like this. They tell you they wont but they do. If he were turned down then I that would be different.

And Canon will honor the warranty, why? Because they don't want to spend $250,000 in attorney fees on a class action suit over a $300 repair.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 27, 2012)

skitron said:


> PackLight said:
> 
> 
> > If there is other information about Canon not honoring a warranty from an unauthorized reseller then please provide it. I do mean printed material released from Canon, not forum hear say.
> ...



What will void the warranty in this situation will not be because they are a reseller. More than likely this seller bought a 5D III - 24-105mm kit and broke it apart to resell. When they borke the kit apart and removed it from its origional packaging it voids the warranty to the next owner. 

The ad says the 5D III was in origional packaging. Probably unlikely.


----------



## skitron (Nov 27, 2012)

> Yes and he didn't say the word "end user" did he.
> 
> He called Canon, he didn't send an item in for service. He was told something. Show me it in writing.
> I have read just as many reports that Canon honors the warranty claims of items like this. They tell you they wont but they do. If he were turned down then I that would be different.
> ...



Actually I did user the term "original end user" a number of times now.

That said, it doesn't make any sense to me to reason that "the unauthorized dealer issue doesn't matter" because Canon is going to go ahead and warranty it when both their legal warrany description indicates they won't and then they also confirm that they won't when you call them.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 27, 2012)

skitron said:


> CR recently ran a tip about Canon EOS 5D Mark III Body $2499. Go to the eBay link and the ad clearly states at the top for all to see "Canon USA Warranty" which is in fact a blatant lie.
> 
> I called Canon and asked them specifically about their warranty policy after reading their written legal warranty description. Despite the legal language not including a single mention of "authorized dealer", their stated policy is that they do not honor warranty on any item not purchased from an "authorized dealer", reasoning that non-authorized dealers are considered the "first purchaser", not the "reseller". According to Canon, that makes the buyer from BigValueInc the second buyer of a used camera. Yet the BigValueInc ad prominently lists it as "New" with "Canon USA Warranty".
> 
> ...



Actually no, "original end user" is not in the origional post. But it is just symantics I udnerstand what you mean.

But I still have to disagree, if the camera comes in the origional packing as the seller claims then I see nothing in Canon's warranty that would void it. You can also go to Canon's website and read the link that explains the benifits of buying from a authorized dealer, it does not mention that if you do not buy from an authorized dealer it voids the warranty. 

But, I wouldn't buy it from them anyway because as I said in the past post they have to have an angle to be able to sell it this cheap. Most of the time they are selling a broken kit, which would void the warranty.


----------

